# CMC PT-35 Problems



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

My cmc pt-35 is out of warranty and has stopped working. It quit a while back but then started working again. I assumed it was a bad connection. Now it has stopped and I cannot get the motor to work at all. I can hear the relays clicking so I unplugged the wiring harness and put 12 volts directly to the motor and it isn't working at all. I assume if I put juice to it without it working, it must be the motor. Does any know if there is anything else I can try before buying a new actuator motor? (they are very expensive).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Try hitting the actuator with a hammer while someone works the switch.


----------

